
Ask HN: Motivation for personal projects when burnt out from work? - plodman
I’m about 5 years into  “professional” development work. I used to constantly work on personal projects whether they went anywhere or not. I just loved using them as an excuse to learn something new!<p>But over the last year I’ve felt so burnt out from work that when I start thinking about personal project I doubt whether it’s worth my time if it goes nowhere. This has steered me on a path where any time I try to be productive in my own time, I end up doing more work. Is this a theme for anyone else?
======
oldmancoyote
I think that you are just exhausted, and you need a major break from work. Two
weeks is not enough. I recommend you find am all inclusive vacation spot or
tour and spend three weeks there. The all inclusive aspect is critical because
you need to free yourself from making stressful (e.g. monetary) decisions.
Just relax at some place like Club Med.

If that's not possible, even a few nights away from home will be helpful.

------
through
Yes. Ive found meditation or simple home yoga clears the mind which is of
considerable benefit to focus, including noting when it is self defeating to
do more work.

